# How to let customers login online to pay?



## AlertSnow (Jan 7, 2010)

Just as the title says.. I am working on my company website and want to give customers the ability to login to keep track of their current/past billing information. Also, eventually utilize more features like: allow them to see where they are on the schedule or where we are currently at (basically like crewtracker).


----------



## BSDeality (Dec 5, 2005)

i recently started taking CC payment through Quickbooks as an option. For a small additional fee I can add a website customer portal to my site that integrates with our company quickbooks file. We're currently polling our customers to find out if the online payment for CC or EFT payments is something they would definitely use.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Just make sure your security is really good and call your insurance and tell them you are doing this. You will need to get a special insurance coverage for identity theft.


----------



## Snow Commandor (Jan 30, 2011)

I've been thinking of using Quickbooks' service that lets customers view their balance and pay online with a CC. Let me know what kind of response you get from polling your customers. I too have thought of polling my customers on that subject.


----------



## greg8872 (Jan 17, 2007)

If you are starting small, look for 3rd party processor, while it may cost a little more, it can reduce costs elsewhere (having to have site on secure server, paying for regular audits of the site, which is becoming more common requirement), as well as reducing your liability when it comes to the security. But, make sure you read find print on the terms (ie, what if someone disputes a charge? Paypal used to put a hold on ALL funds in your account until dispute was settled, not just the charge in question. Not sure if they still do that.)

Depending on how you site is currently set up, (ie, is it using a CMS like Drupal, Wordpress,etc) there may be good solutions already out there. Sorry I can't advise on them, being a web app developer, I just program whatever I need for myself or clients.

-Greg


----------

